# Advice needed on joining IBEW



## joenate25 (Apr 11, 2009)

Also, before anyone asks why didn't I ask the advice of my father: He never wanted me to do what he did and I never thought I would. By the time I caught interest, his homecoming had passed. (I remember the days he used to take me with him during summer break, mostly residential/tenant work).


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

JATC has continuing education classes that count as credits towards a college degree.

Many of the larger shops have management that have come up through the trade and keep their membership current.

An engineering degree is going to take a little longer attending school at night, but the field experience will make you a much more valuable employee with practical hands on experience. Which is an area many engineers could use some help.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

check out Southern Poly in Kennesaw. its a " real world " engineering school. i know they have work/study programs with flexible schedules. good luck !!!! let us know how it turns out .


----------



## joenate25 (Apr 11, 2009)

i appreciate it you all. the future looks promising.


----------



## cobylax (Jan 4, 2010)

I am not sure how to post a new thread on this site, but I was interested in joining the New York City IBEW Local 3 and was looking for information. I called the local office, but they only have an automated message stating that they were not currently accepting apprentice applications and that all I could do was mail in a letter with my mailing info to be sent information. Does anyone know when they will be accepting applications again? Further, is there anyway to improve my chances of being accepted into the apprentice program. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## jjones734 (Jan 9, 2010)

JayH said:


> JATC has continuing education classes that count as credits towards a college degree.
> 
> Many of the larger shops have management that have come up through the trade and keep their membership current.
> 
> An engineering degree is going to take a little longer attending school at night, but the field experience will make you a much more valuable employee with practical hands on experience. Which is an area many engineers could use some help.


 
Absolutely, although my union membership was in the IAM, I did the same thing come up through the ranks, attained a degree in electrical engineering, degrees in robotics, automation, and electronics. I would have to say the attainment of Master Electrician status was the most beneficial to turning me into a good technologist. I actually think it should be pre-requisite to becoming an electrical engineer or at least recognized as credit towards becoming one.

No matter what your goals in the future are, never compromise any opportunity for higher education, I believe apprenticeship and journeyman level and master level electricians have all been through an extensive higher education. So I say go for both.

I started out as an apprentice and now I teach Electrical-Automation Engineering Technology and Robotics Technology at a state community college, I never would of made it here without becoming an electrician first.


----------



## mikefurious (Jan 24, 2013)

*Advice on getting in JATC program*

Hey I'm Mike and new to this forum, found it while searching at my trade school for information regarding a panel box. Also stumbled on some union questions, theres a class starting up at my local union and they are accepting applications soon, I am sure to be the first one on the first day to apply, I know there is an aptitude test involved, I am proficient in math and reading comprehension so I'm not too worried about it, but I'm only 19 and had good grades in high school, already spent a year at a university, and now in trade school, so hopefully they will notice that since I'm so young they would be looking to hire me into the apprenticeship program. At this point in my life all I want to do is work work work, so I am going to try to push that at my interview that I dont care about the hours, tiring labor, etc, I'm young, only 19 and just looking to work like a dog and make some good money while I'm living at home with my parents. Does anyone have any advice for the JATC program as far as the interview goes, anything I can do ahead of time to increase my chances of getting in? The head of the training department that I have talked to numerous times said they are starting the class looking for 15-20 guys so if Im young, smart, and show a lot of interest in the field and show I want the job what are my chances? Just looking for some advice new to this forum. Thanks in advance.


----------

